# Bluescreen SSD defekt?



## Spexxos (3. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe seit einen Tagen verstärkt Probleme mit meinem PC.  Ich habe hier die SSD im Verdacht, ich würde das Fehlerbild jedoch gerne weiter eingrenzen. Bisher sieht es wie folgt aus:

Programm friert ein (blabla... reagiert nicht mehr, bisher FF und Windows Bildergalarie), bei Spielen friert das Spiel ohne Meldung ein. Es lässt sich nicht mehr heraustabben. Nach und nach reagiert nichts mehr. Abgesehen vom TS, der läuft immer bis um Moment
des Bluescreens einwandfrei. Der Punkt der mich auf die SSD bringt, ist das die StatusLed am Gehäuse ab dem Moment wo es hängt, dauerhaft leuchtet. Quasi als wenn die SSD sich überarbeitet. Soweit ich das verstehe zeigt Crystal Disk Info keine Probleme ein.

So langsam wird das Problem aber nervig, da es mehrfach täglich auftritt und ohne Vorwarnung bei allen möglichen Tätigekeiten.

OS: Win 8.1, Updates, Treiber,etc alle aktuell

Fehler Code Bluescreen:

kernel_data_inpage_error
kernel_data_inpage_error volmgrx.sys

MfG
Spexxos


----------



## DKK007 (3. März 2015)

Was sagt denn CrystalDiskInfo zur SSD?

Wie sieht die restliche Hardware aus?

Lass mal Memtest86 über Nacht durchlaufen.


----------



## highspeedpingu (3. März 2015)

Welche SSD?


----------



## Spexxos (3. März 2015)

Hardware: PC2014:10FINAL Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

MemTest mal gucken, über Nacht wird das nichts. Dafür ist die Kiste viel zu laut

Nach dem Bluescreen beim automatischen Neustart(hab ich mittlerweile deaktiviert) wurde außerdem nach dem "proper boot device" gefragt. Indiz für SSD?
Crystal Disk Info:


----------



## DKK007 (4. März 2015)

Schau mal, ob die SATA-Kabel und Stromversorgung ordentlich sitzen.


----------



## Spexxos (4. März 2015)

Passt alles, habe auch schon Kabel durchgetauscht


----------



## simpel1970 (4. März 2015)

Spexxos schrieb:


> Fehler Code Bluescreen:
> 
> kernel_data_inpage_error
> kernel_data_inpage_error volmgrx.sys



Lade bitte noch die Dumps der Bluescreens hier hoch (zu finden unter C:\Windows\Minidumps)


----------



## Spexxos (4. März 2015)

C:\Windows\Minidumps existiert bei mir nicht auf der Platte


----------



## simpel1970 (4. März 2015)

Je nach dem, was in den erweiterten Systemeinstellungen vorgegeben ist (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...eme/330538-howto-bluescreenauswertung.html#a1) werden auch vollständige Kernelspeicherabbilder angelegt. Diese heißen MEMORY.DMP und werden unter C:\Windows abgelegt.

Wenn diese Datei dort auch nicht zu finden ist (und du in den erweiterten Systemeinstellungen die Dumps nicht deaktiviert hast), könnte das auch dafür sprechen, dass ein Problem mit der Systemplatte vorliegt. 
Auch werden keine Dumps angelegt, wenn die Auslagerungsdatei deaktiviert wurde (oder zu klein eingestellt ist).


----------



## Spexxos (4. März 2015)

Hier ein paar Screenshots. Ich kenne die Memory.dmp, die ist allerdings nicht auffindbar


----------



## simpel1970 (4. März 2015)

Die Memory.dmp müsste -sofern vorhanden- wie in dem Screenshot zu sehen unter C:\Windows liegen.
Wenn sie dort nicht ist, konnte keine angelegt werden. Dies würde wiederrum in Richtung Systemlaufwerk als Ursache gehen.

Ggf. auch mal auf "kleines Speicherabbild" umstellen, ob es dann für das anlegen der Dumps reicht.


----------



## Spexxos (4. März 2015)

Hab es umgestellt auf das kleine Speicherabbild. Mal abwarten wann es das nächste mal crasht


----------



## simpel1970 (4. März 2015)

Ok. Schau ma mal


----------



## Spexxos (6. März 2015)

Bisher keine weiteren Bluescreens


----------



## simpel1970 (9. März 2015)

Auch keine Freezes mehr aufgetreten?


----------



## Spexxos (12. März 2015)

Gerade eben ein Freeze  und Bluescreen. Keine Dump-Datei zu finden


----------



## simpel1970 (13. März 2015)

Gibt es in der Ereignisanzeige näheres zum Bluescreen (Stopfehlercode und insbes. die Parameter (Werter in der Klammer))?
Mit diesen Parameter könnte man die Ursache für die Bluescreens und ggf. Freezes unter Umständen näher einkreisen.

Für die SSD gibt es mittlerweile eine neue Firmware. Ggf. wird es damit besser: support-ssd-firmware | United States (USD)



> Version MU02 includes the following changes:
> 
> 
> *Improved stability*, Efficiency, and Performance during power state transitions
> ...


----------



## Spexxos (14. März 2015)

Nein, es gab keine weiteren Werte zu den Bluescreens.  Ich hätte sie sonst im Eingangspost erwähnt. Interessanter Tipp mit der Firmware. Schaue ich mir gleich mal an


----------



## simpel1970 (15. März 2015)

Ok. Dann schau ma mal, ob es mit der aktuelleren Firmware besser wird.


----------



## Spexxos (16. März 2015)

Firmwareupdate eingespielt, keine Besserung. Heute ein weiterer Bluescreen. Selber Fehlercode wie bisher. Keine erweiterten Infos. Leider auch keine DumpDatei


----------



## simpel1970 (17. März 2015)

Schau bitte mal in der Ereignisanzeige nach; der Bluescreen, bzw. der genaue Stopfehlercode incl. Parameter (Argumente) sollte dort zu finden sein (administrative Ereignisse).
Insbes. die Parameter (Argumente) wären von Interesse. Hier ist ein NT Status Code zu finden, der ggf. einen näheren Hinweise über die Absturzursache bringt.


----------



## Spexxos (1. April 2015)

Nachdem hier jetzt recht lange ruhig war, ging es heute wieder los. Zum besagten Zeitpunkt sind Zwei Einträge im Eventlog:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_eDZZPGfIh8S1FyMDZzR3pid2s/view?usp=sharing


----------



## hbf878 (2. April 2015)

Die Ereignisse geben keinen Hinweis auf den Grund des Absturzes. Im Grunde sagen sie nur aus, dass Windows nicht normal runtergefahren wurde


----------



## Spexxos (6. April 2015)

Das habe ich auch befürchtet. Weitere Ideen wie man das Problem einkreisen kann?


----------



## simpel1970 (7. April 2015)

Poste bitte einen Screenshot von CrystalDiskInfo: CrystalDiskInfo Download - ComputerBase
Die Portable Version reicht aus.
Von jeder Festplatte bitte ein Screenshot. Darauf achten, dass alle Zahlenwerte in den Spalten und Zeilen zu sehen sind.


----------



## MDJ (8. April 2015)

Wurden die Speicherriegel schon einzeln mit MemTest geprüft? Auf den Hinweis von Seite eins gab es keine Bestätigung mehr. Muss auch nicht zwingend über Nacht sein, normal reicht es, wenn man den Test einmal komplett durchlaufen lässt. Wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst, lass zweimal durchlaufen.


----------



## Spexxos (8. April 2015)

Ich werde mal gucken was Memtest sagt

Screenshot

Edit: MemTest zeigt keine Fehler (2x)


----------



## simpel1970 (9. April 2015)

Das ist der gleiche Screenshot wie vom 03.03.
Bitte ein aktuellen Screenshot posten.

Poste bitte noch einen Screenshot von AS SSD: Alex Intelligent Software - Downloads

Hast du den Intel Rapid Storage Treiber installiert? Wenn ja, bitte deinstallieren und testen, ob die Probleme auch mit dem windows-eigenen AHCI Treiber bleiben.


----------



## Spexxos (12. April 2015)

Ha, erwischt. Also gut. Hier ein paar aktuelle Daten:

Treiber habe ich inzwischen beide getestet. Ich könnte nicht sagen das einer besser funktioniert als der andere. In den letzten Tagen keine Bluescreens mehr.


----------



## informatrixx (12. April 2015)

starte mal cmd.exe als Admin, und gebe den Befehl ein:
*sfc /scannow

*Könnte sein dass Systemdateien defekt sind, vielleicht sogar die "volmgrx.sys" 
der Befehl ersetzt / repariert meist kaputte System-Dateien (dauert etwa so um die 10 Minuten).


----------



## simpel1970 (12. April 2015)

Spexxos schrieb:


> In den letzten Tagen keine Bluescreens mehr.



Zeitlich gesehen ungefähr seit dem Flashen der aktuellsten Firmware?


----------



## Spexxos (12. April 2015)

Systemdateien habe ich bereits im Verlauf der letzten Wochen mehrfach überprüft. Keine Erkenntnisse an der Front.


Nein, nach dem Firmwareupdate traten nach wie vor Bluescreens auf. 
Das ganze erscheint mir vollkommen willkürlich. Mal gibts einige Wochen gar keine, mal mehrere am gleichen Tag.


Edit:

Okay, das ist interessant. Laut Systemdatenüberprüfung sind einige Dateien beschädigt, was insofern interssant ist,  das ich das letzte Mal vor einige Tagen den Check gemacht habe und seitdem keine Probleme mit dem Rechner vorlagen.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_eDZZPGfIh8Z3ZadDFSNHd5SGM/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Spexxos (1. Mai 2015)

Immer noch das selbe Problem. Gestern Zweimal aufgetreten. Keiner mehr eine Idee?


----------



## simpel1970 (4. Mai 2015)

Spontan würde mir erst einmal noch das einfallen:



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Hast du den Intel Rapid Storage Treiber installiert? Wenn ja, bitte deinstallieren und testen, ob die Probleme auch mit dem windows-eigenen AHCI Treiber bleiben.



Laut dem AS SSD Screenshot ist der Rapid Storage Treiber installiert.


----------



## Spexxos (25. Mai 2015)

Lang lang ists her:
Hier aktueller Screenshot.
SSD wird nach Bluescreen nicht mehr im Bios als Datenträger angezeigt, wenn ich direkt nach "Select Proper Boot Device" und Strg+Alt+Entf in die Datenträgerliste schaue. Nach Abschalten läuft sie allerdings wieder


----------



## simpel1970 (1. Juni 2015)

Spexxos schrieb:


> SSD wird nach Bluescreen nicht mehr im Bios als Datenträger angezeigt, wenn ich direkt nach "Select Proper Boot Device" und Strg+Alt+Entf in die Datenträgerliste schaue. Nach Abschalten läuft sie allerdings wieder



Ich würde die SSD reklamieren und zurückschicken. 
Sofern du noch ein anderes Laufwerk frei hast, könntest du ja noch einen Gegentest machen (System auf freie Platte klonen). Treten mit dem anderen Laufwerk die Probleme nicht mehr auf, liegt es zu 99,99% an der SSD.


----------

